# Rough Idle (Missing?)



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

So, I had a cat problem (plugged up) causing the engine light to come on. I had the o2 sensors replaced, and the cat was so plugged that it still read bad. My mechanic just took off the cat cleaned it out and whatever else, which turned the light out.

When I was driving it home however, it was like the engine was missing. At red light it would idle extremely rough, and when I was driving it was like it would go flat, jump forward slightly, and re-gain power.

I remember on my b13 something similar happened and it was a spark plug wire, but if it was that, what are the chances it would happen right after my mechanic cleaned out the cat?

I guess I can check the spark plugs and wires, but any ideas if that's not it?

Woops: Forgot to mention its a 2000 GXE (1.8L - Automatic)

(I'll update the post if I get it fixed before a reply)


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Turns out its the coil packs, at least 2 of the 4. I could floor it, get it to redline on the RPM's and go 20MPH.

Unfortunately they are about $95.99 each... hoping the junk yard has some...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rockauto.com has ignition coils for your car from Standard Parts for $36.79 each + shipping and a 3 year warranty. I would go that route before using old coils. If you want OE type, they also have Hitachi coils for $67 each...still considerably cheaper than $95.


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, $155 for 4 is a lot better than almost $100 for 1! Thanks for the link!

Unfortunately my dad still wants to go to the junk yard for some reason, so I guess we are going there. His theory is that we'd have to wait a week to get the shipment and I'd be without a car for that long.

Well, wouldn't be without a car, but going 20MPH in a 60MPH zone and rattling my teeth out isnt my first choice


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

My experience with Rockauto is that I get my order 4-5 business days after I place the order. I've purchased a lot of stuff from them. You might be able to order the same part from your local auto parts store and get it overnight, if not in stock. It'll probably be a lot more expensive than Rockauto's prices, though.


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> My experience with Rockauto is that I get my order 4-5 business days after I place the order. I've purchased a lot of stuff from them. You might be able to order the same part from your local auto parts store and get it overnight, if not in stock. It'll probably be a lot more expensive than Rockauto's prices, though.


Autozone and O'reilly both said cheapest was $89.99 that they could get for each.

But like I said, my father really wants to head out to the junk yard for some reason to find some. I'll try to convince him the website is the best way to go though


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Went ahead and purchased all four coils from rockauto. Should be here tomorrow.
Thanks so much for saving me so much money!


----------

